# Sticky  Attention New Members!



## Ciddian

Hello and let me just thank you for joining www.gtaaquaria.com!

Please feel free to start a new thread to introduce yourself, let us know what your keeping, your interests and how you got sucked into this lovely hobby 

Please do not hesitate to ask any questions, just make sure to post them in the correct catagories. If you have any worries at all you can definatly Pm me or any of the other moderators. 
I am very friendly! I wont bite! ^^

Thank you again from the GTAaquaria staff for joining our lovely community. Hope to see more of you in the forums!


----------



## Camsaquaticservices

*Cam's aquatic services*

Hi guys hows it going? Well its my frist time comming on to this page, But i seem to find myself clueless on trying to find out how to post up a page lol. I need help lol. I got some really nice fish that I am selling hoping to show you guys.


----------



## Ciddian

Hi Cam!

Okay so what you will want to do is click on the Buy Sell and Trade forum which is here. link: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7

Or if you are a Business you would want to post in the General Market place here. Link: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44

Once you are in one of the forums you click on the blue button on the upper left that says New thread.

a page will pop up. Just include your title and what you are selling.

If you get stuck feel free to ask more questions


----------



## Oliver

Hi there,

I have joined about a month ago and I have yet to know how to post a message.
I sent my concern to the "Contact us" section a few days ago and no response.
I am a complete computer illiterate in this day and age.
I am able to view and search and reply however when it comes to posting and uploading and formating . . . uuuuuggggghhhhh! 
ok enough of that. You get the picture.
I am getting my niece to help me with the photos and other details soon enough.
I read your reply to Cam and noticed that the first thing to do is get into the correct forum. So to send an introduction or to post a message to all members in general I need to go to which forum specifically?

inching along Oliver


----------



## Oliver

OMG ! ! ! 
I AM IN THE CORRECT FORUMMMMMM ! ! ! = )
neverrrrrrrminda


----------



## Ciddian

Sorry about that Oliver, you were probably waiting on approval since we have to go through each and every new member who joins to weed out the spam bots. Spam bots are just automatic registrations that post unwanted content on the forum.. really annoying stuff.

PM any of the mods if you have any issues


----------



## iBetta

Hi everyone, 

I just joined this month and I'm already learning tons of stuff! This is such a great forum for people like me with some experience (though not much) who just recently really got into the hobby, and who has an interest in many areas of aquaria! 

I do have a questionh thoug, how do you use the quick reply function, the site tells me to click a 'quick reply icon'. Ive pretty click about everything on the page but nothing happens...

Thanks!
iBetta


----------



## Kerohime

theres are 3 icons at the bottom right of each post. 
there one that says "quote" and two smaller ones to the right. 

The quick reply is the on on the far right.


----------



## iBetta

OMG found it!  thanks a lot!! (used the quick reply button to reply you  ) LOL


----------



## Adam7

Hey, How do i put a picture into the text. Sorry i am new and dont know some stuff.


----------



## dl88dl

Adam7 said:


> Hey, How do i put a picture into the text. Sorry i am new and dont know some stuff.


Here is a link for posting pics -

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314


----------



## grgrn

*I'm new here*

I have kept fish for most of my live, but got out about 5 years ago as my interest went towards cage birds, now forced into retirement due to health issues (at 63) I'm getting bored so i currently have a 60 gal with a few discus and am setting up a 150 gal, probably plant it and put in a couple of large discus. We'll see where that goes George


----------



## tom g

*welcome*

welcome to the site , enjoy the ride and relaxation look forward to seeing posts and photos 
cheers 
tom


----------



## thunderwave

This site is amazing. I have 2 very red or Red fire Red Cherry Shrimp. Going to post picks. One colony shares tank with G old Guppies. They ignore each other. Shrimp eat the dead ones, so cool. Guppy grass and Red Ramshorn Snails all in 2 colonies or tanks. So pics coming soon, and nice too meet you all.


----------



## GregH

Hello everyone...
Been a lurker for quite a while, so I thought that I should sign-up and become a member... 

Thanks to the Admin for allowing me to join this vast community.
I'm looking forward to picking the brains of the amazing folks here.

Cheers!


----------



## Bullet

GregH said:


> Hello everyone...
> Been a lurker for quite a while, so I thought that I should sign-up and become a member...
> 
> Thanks to the Admin for allowing me to join this vast community.
> I'm looking forward to picking the brains of the amazing folks here.
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome aboard GregH
Great forum - great community


----------



## GregH

Thanks very much for the welcome...

I'm liking what I've seen thus far in terms of the community! 
I look forward to participating / engaging...


----------



## Fishmommy3

Hello!
You'll have to excuse me, I've been on this site for a few months and didn't think to introduce myself.
I'm Pat. I'm a mother of 3 (hence fishmommy3). 
I've always been interested in fish and for a while had a small 20 gallon tank in my living room but the tank started leaking so I decided to call it quits. 
I recently got into the hobby again after my son found a hole bunch of freshwater snails while fishing. We set up a small tank for him and it went on from there....
I now have a 30 gallon community tank which I'm in the process of upgrading to an 85 diamond shaped corner tank. I also have a 55 gallon turtle tank. She's about 14 yrs old and has a few goldfish friends.
I also have a dual betta tank.
Lastly I have that same 20 gallon tank which I learned to reseal that has a school of wcmm and I'm thinking of getting some multifasciatus shell dwellers.
My husband has been very patient...Nodding his head while I go on and on about my fishies and just smiles and nods everytime I come home with new fish or plants....lol

I just want to say hello and thanks for having such a great forum. I've learned so much just reading through the threads.
Please feel free to message me if you want to chat fish!


----------



## TBemba

Welcome aboard!

I thing Multifasciatus might be my favourite fresh water fish they have such a interesting behaviour and you can have multiple generations in one tank.

They're little bulldozers


----------



## Fishmommy3

It's my first time getting cichlids so it'll be an experience. I've heard they're little fish with huge personalities ?


----------



## MsDebz001

*Thanks *

Hi,

Thank you for approving me 

I look forward to getting to know everyone and sharing our common interest.


----------



## nash_ferr

*New to this*

Hi,
Im new, just joined and hoping to learn more about this hobby. I currently upgraded to a 20 gallon planted tank from a 10 gallon as it was getting crowded with my 2 siamies flying foxes, neon tetras and cherry bards. I wanted to know how to post pics of my tank so can get some advice. I am a bigger at this hobby and enjoying it so far!


----------



## Pleco Gecko

*Posting pics*

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone use google photos to post pics? I have a photobucket account but it's glitchy. What's the easiest way to snap a pic with your phone and post it?


----------



## Fishfur

You can upload photos so they appear in your post. They can be from images stored on almost anything, like a smart phone, your computer or a disc, external drive, etc., & even from an URL.

When you want to add an image or some other acceptable file to your post, first you start a thread or reply to a post. You can type some text if you wish but it's not necessary. In the message window, you see two buttons at the bottom. 'Post Quick Reply' & 'Go Advanced'. Click 'Go Advanced'. 

You may have to scroll down a bit, but on the left side you should see a box title saying 'Additional Options'. There are several items here but you're looking for 'Attach Files'. Under that, click 'Manage Attachments'. A Manage Attachments window will pop open. 

The first thing you see is a list of buttons labeled 'Choose File'. Click one of them. That should take you to your computer where you can find the image you want. I'm strictly a Mac gal so once I've found and selected my image, I'll see buttons labeled Cancel and Choose. I click Choose for the image I want and I usually will have dropped that image on the desktop because it's so easy to find there. As well, below 'Choose File', you'll find 'Upload files from an URL'. 

If you use an image from an URL, stick to those that are in the public domain or on Wikipedia or similar sites, to avoid problems with copyright infringement.

Files must use an accepted format in an acceptable size; there is a list of that information under 'Attachment Key', located underneath the 'Upload section.

When you choose your image, its file name will appear beside the 'Choose File' button you clicked. After the name appears, click the 'Upload' button in the lower right corner. When the upload is complete, your file name will appear in 'Current Attachments', which is just above the section labeled 'Attachment Key'. 

When your post is all done and the image or images are uploaded, click the Submit Reply button. Your image should appear along with your text.


----------



## geoffreykr

Greetings everyone.

Nearly 60 yes old and slowly stepping back into fish after about 35 years.

Last tank was a 55gal Saltie.

I started with one of those little kid tanks couple of months ago was a six and a half gallon. I stocked it with some Neons some pygmy dwarf Cory catfish and I threw in a couple assassin snails because they look cute and I figured eventually my tank would have snails.

I recently purchased a 20 gallon long tank and I transferred the four Neons I had into that tank and plan to get 426 more.

The reason I haven't purchased a 55-gallon is because I'm trying to decide where it would go in my home. A 4ft tank takes up quite a bit of space and I'm trying to decide which chair sofa or television to get rid of. LOL

I'm here to learn and if I get really lucky share some information.

I'm going to stay with freshwater fish until I get another 55 because I think those Neons are really cute.

I am located in Indiana. 

Have a fantastic holiday season.


----------



## Juan Jara

Hello my name is Juan and I am pretty new to the hobby. 
I want to learn more and get feedbacks from the experienced members of the community around me.
Thank you and I hope to learn from everyone.


----------



## Clarkster

Hello! My name is Clarke and I got into this hobby during COVID. I was pretty active within cichlid-forum.com until I had a terrible accident involving paint fumes. Now I’m redoing my 90g tank and trying to level it up by experimenting with live plants.
I’m in midtown Toronto and always interested in seeing what people’s tank setups are!


----------

